# What length feathers for 2712 shafts?



## VMS (Jan 27, 2008)

HI everyone,

Looking into purchasing a new set of target arrows and the 2712 X7's are the ones I am considering. I am shooting 2315's right now with 4" feathers, but have been wondering if the longer feather would maybe help stabilize the arrow more...

Not worried about speed since this is for indoor spot...just want the best accuracy I can get. Will going to a 5 inch help at all or should I stick with 4 inch?

thanks


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

VMS said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> Looking into purchasing a new set of target arrows and the 2712 X7's are the ones I am considering. I am shooting 2315's right now with 4" feathers, but have been wondering if the longer feather would maybe help stabilize the arrow more...
> 
> ...


I shoot 2712's with 4" feathers and 300grain points and they fly perfect,you won't need to go to 5",most competitive shooters i shoot with are also using 
4" as well.With such a heavy slow arrow to begin with,i don't think you would see a big difference?

Mike


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

5 inch gateway sheild cut is what i shoot


----------

